# Best orientation of grain for handle



## Bert2368 (Feb 10, 2020)

Of a striking tool, such as an axe or hammer.

See below pictures of two axe handles, would you choose:

The one on the left, where grain runs front to back of handle, in line with an axe or hammer head's long dimension?

The one on the right, where grain runs from side to side of handle, perpendicular to the long dimension of such tool heads?

Assume re handle of tools for normal day to day work, not anything crazy like "timber sports".

First pic: looking at butt end of handle







Second pic: looking down handle towards the head end.






Please, don't threaten axe murder against people holding the opposite opinion.

If you have a concrete reason for your preference, briefly state it?

If you think it is conditional on what striking tool it is for, species of axe, various hammers or sledges? Please briefly explain what the conditions are?

And if your dad/uncle/grand dad told you to do it one way, what did he do for a living?


----------



## McMan (Feb 10, 2020)

Left. For the same reason you hold a baseball bat looking at the label.


----------



## Barmoley (Feb 11, 2020)

Don’t you want grain perpendicular to the angle of force? The handle will bend easier that way and be more durable and less shock will be transferred to your hand.


----------



## RDalman (Feb 11, 2020)

Left is stronger right is unacceptable on a axe i would say.


----------



## M1k3 (Feb 11, 2020)

I'd say left for strength as well. I'd rather have the shock in my hands than the axe head flying.


----------



## Dhoff (Feb 11, 2020)

Should have included a votebox, "Which butt is best".

I am in preference of the left functionally, and the right aestetically


----------



## McMan (Feb 11, 2020)

Barmoley said:


> Don’t you want grain perpendicular to the angle of force? The handle will bend easier that way and be more durable and less shock will be transferred to your hand.


This is what happens when perpendicular to the grain (Red). Parallel (Green) prevents this.




Or just think of it like a cutting board


----------



## McMan (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## pistachio (Feb 11, 2020)

Left. It is how I remember the axes of a family friend who was (now retired) an old time, life long logger.


----------



## Barmoley (Feb 11, 2020)

McMan said:


> This is what happens when perpendicular to the grain (Red). Parallel (Green) prevents this.
> View attachment 71170
> 
> Or just think of it like a cutting board


Good to know. Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Bert2368 (Feb 11, 2020)

OK- Thanks all. Thinking about making "Thor's hammer".


----------



## milkbaby (Feb 11, 2020)

This was a very good question to axe here! Enjoyed it.


----------



## panda (Feb 12, 2020)

Surprisingly I've never given this any thought. 
So what affect does the grain orientation have on the function?


----------



## M1k3 (Feb 12, 2020)

Pretty much same as a knife. Vertical pressure produces little to no bend, but, side to side will.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 12, 2020)

even in engineering we calculate the loads on lumber as perpendicular and parralel to the grain.

but honestly, i think the few axe handles i manage to break have been the result of a poor swing, or badly placed grain "run-out"


----------



## RDalman (Feb 13, 2020)

boomchakabowwow said:


> even in engineering we calculate the loads on lumber as perpendicular and parralel to the grain.
> 
> but honestly, i think the few axe handles i manage to break have been the result of a poor swing, or badly placed grain "run-out"



Yes but if aware of it one can avoid using axes handled with grain run-out also. Buyer beware, these faults are way too common these days.


----------



## Bert2368 (Feb 13, 2020)

People who want some "spring" to the handle might pick a perpendicular orientation, especially if long term durability is not the prime consideration- Some "Timber sports" participants are said to do this, in particular.

Why I specified normal, day to day use...


----------



## RDalman (Feb 13, 2020)

Bert2368 said:


> People who want some "spring" to the handle might pick a perpendicular orientation, especially if long term durability is not the prime consideration- Some "Timber sports" participants are said to do this, in particular.
> 
> Why I specified normal, day to day use...


Why not go with a softer wood but the stronger grain orientation in that case? I know some woodcarvers that say spruce is nice. Also my favourite forging hammer is handled with elm. Might be size but I think the wood there is nicer handling than a regular hickory.


----------



## Caleb Cox (Feb 13, 2020)

The days are numbered for a wooden handle for any striking tool (throwing axe, etc). Careful grain orientation will help. Hardness and density only do so much to predict the durability of a wood in this use or how it transfers energy to the user. Hickory isn't the only suitable wood but there are several reasons that it's king. Ash is also great for striking tools, but then again baseball bats break every day. Of course any species is a natural product so natural variation and invisible flaws can cause a skilled craftsman to create a handle that will blow apart on the first impact.


----------

